# FOXPRO's Predator Hunting Talkcast is back



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

The new season is here and the show is ready. In this episode Al Morris shares his secrets to success. Join us for this new exciting season.
http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-34247/TS-407185.mp3


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Cant wait to listen!


----------

